# Installing on a non rooted phone



## TDubKong (Jul 22, 2011)

I have looked around this forum and have not found what i am looking for. I am pretty sure I already know the answer to this is going to be NO but I wanted to make sure. And although I ain't lookin to get flamed for what is probably a really stupid question I wanted to know anyway. 
So here goes...............

My step son has sense 3.0 on his HTC Sensation (yea he went to T-Mobile (shakes head)). It isn't 
rooted but he wanted to know if he installed a custom lock ring on it would it work. Is that something you have to be rooted for or can you just install it on his phone without clockwork recovery? 
Pretty sure you can't but if you can then how would I do that?


----------



## JsinLegacy (Jun 7, 2011)

Unfortunately unless Sense has it integrated into their own UI I don't believe you can .. there would be no way to flash it without being able to access a custom recovery such as CWR.. you might have some luck with some apps like Widget Locker and LockBot


----------



## TDubKong (Jul 22, 2011)

I have been kinda checking around and seeing how hard it would be to make an app for the market. Since any phone with sense 3.0 is the same placement for lock rings it doesnt seem like it should be that hard to do but then again i haven't a clue as I am just beginning to look into it. Thanks for the advice though. Appreciate it


----------

